# help with coding please



## Paula Rae (Sep 15, 2008)

Not clear how to code for a patient that came to my Primary Care Office from a Nursing facility for a consult of the care he was recieving from the nursing home for a broken hip.. I am sure a modifier would help, however I can not find the correct one. 

Thanks for any help you can give.
 Paula Blumenthal, CPC
Long Island, NY


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm unclear on why you feel you need a modifier?  The PCP didnt do the surgery so global should not be an issue.


----------



## Paula Rae (Sep 15, 2008)

*yes. you are correct.. BUT*

maybe my questions was unclear.. He is a resident at a skill nursing facility and was taken out for his visit here. As in hospice care, primary care is not covered for the PCP because they are cared for at the facility by a primary care doctor at that site.  In the case of hospice care modifier GV or GW (for care given not related to terminal illness  need to be appended. that is what got me thinking that there might be a modifier I am missing for off site primary care for a nursing home resident.. 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2008)

ahh that make more sense.  No modifier is necessary when they are from SNF for an OV/Consult.


----------



## Paula Rae (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thank You*

I will post without modifier and hope for the best.. which would be getting pd. 
Again.. thank you for your help.. P


----------

